# How Many Times a day does you dog go #2



## chicagojosh

Gross poll! I know, but I'm wondering. I have one dog that goes about 4 times a day and one that goes 1-2. If you have multiple dogs (like me) I guess you'll need to average it out or just pick one of them to vote for.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I have 1 dog, he goes once a day.


----------



## LaRen616

Josh, you ask some of the weirdest questions, I swear. 

Both of my boys poop once a day. That's it.


----------



## chicagojosh

Well Laren, Cody goes literally 4 times a day. he's a little s h i TTT machine. seemed a little excessive, but yet the stools look fine. i need piece of mind about my boys potty habits lol


----------



## Denman

Ginger is a twice a day girl... sometimes maybe three times...


----------



## chicagojosh

what other weird questions have i asked?


----------



## Lucy Dog

I feed orijen (not that this was part of your question), but lucy goes twice a day. Once when she wakes up and once before she goes to sleep. It's like clockwork.

When she was a puppy, for whatever reason, she would go about 3 or 4 times a day. Now it's only twice.


----------



## chicagojosh

im jealous of all of you whose dog goes once a day! i pick up 4-6 different potties each day between the two dogs.


----------



## LaRen616

chicagojosh said:


> im jealous of all of you whose dog goes once a day! i pick up 4-6 different potties each day between the two dogs.


Maybe you should stop blaming the dogs and use the toilet.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

2x a day for all 3 of mine....when they wake up in the morning and in the evening after dinner. It's great to have a schdule!


----------



## Lucy Dog

chicagojosh said:


> im jealous of all of you whose dog goes once a day! i pick up 4-6 different potties each day between the two dogs.


How old are the dogs? Do they each go about 2-3 times a day each? What are you feeding and how much of it do you feed? Do you give a lot of snacks and treats in between meals?


----------



## kiya

I really do appreciate the poop threads, theres no one else that understands except you guys!
I was actually wondering what the average is. Since I did just recently switched over to Kirkland I have been keeping a close eye on "texture", lighter color & firm but not hard. Kiya is a poop eater so I go out with them & pick up.
2-3 poops per dog the third is always a such small turd!
Pup is probably only 2.
So for all the 1's I'm guessing they are on premium or raw food. Maybe I should reconsider my switch and go to a 5 star.


----------



## chicagojosh

hi Lucy,

Cody is the poo bandit. He's 10 months old and eats about 3.5-5 cups of TOTW each day. Treats are also consumed daily as we do train a little every day. Cody isn't always 4 times but I'd say at least 3.

Mandi the 4 year old goes 1-2 times each day. 

I'm noticing no one else has voted 3-4 yet...


----------



## Lucy Dog

Yeah 5 cups a day is a lot of food in addition to treats. 

I was looking at the TOTW website and that's what they suggest to feed, but that seems like a lot of food. It's no wonder hes pooping so much. 

I feed orijen and i only have to feed about 3 cups a day in addition to training treats, so lucy's eating a lot less than your cody. Less food in means less food coming out.

I noticed TOTW is only 375 cal/cup which really isn't much at all. I think orijens around 500 calories per cup which means you'll have to feed less. Maybe think about switching foods if you want to improve your "poop situation". 

If you don't want to feed orijen, i know there are plenty of other foods out there which is much more calorie dense than TOTW. Seriously, 375 is really low. That's something i'd expect to see out of foods like pedigree and what not. Just seems really low.


----------



## LaRen616

chicagojosh said:


> hi Lucy,
> 
> Cody is the poo bandit. He's 10 months old and eats about *3.5-5* cups of TOTW each day. Treats are also consumed daily as we do train a little every day. Cody isn't always 4 times but I'd say at least 3.
> 
> Mandi the 4 year old goes 1-2 times each day.
> 
> I'm noticing no one else has voted 3-4 yet...




I think you might be over feeding him.

TOTW recommends 3-4 cups a day for dogs between 80-100 pounds.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister gets 3.5 cups a day of TOTW and he is 80 pounds

Rogue gets 3 cups a day of TOTW and he is about 70 pounds


----------



## chicagojosh

hi again lucy, thanks for digging into this further. 

I did read the bags recommendation, and served accordingly. also factoring in his exercise level for that particular day.

ive been changing food every since i got him and FINALLY he's not getting runny stools on TOTW. Im hestitatant to switch again, but perhaps just feeding a little less will do.


----------



## chicagojosh

laren, 

i just re-checked the TOTW site. for a 80-100 pound dog that is 8-12 months, they actually show feeding 4 & 2/3 cups to 5 & 1/2 cups. so im in the range they suggest, but that doesn't mean i still couldnt be over feeding my particular dog ya know...

i'll probably just try to give him less. he is hungry enough to eat it all and still want more though, so i dont want to deprive him of the nutrients he needs either


----------



## Lucy Dog

LaRen616 said:


> I think you might be over feeding him.
> 
> TOTW recommends 3-4 cups a day for dogs between 80-100 pounds.


Looking at their website, it looks like they suggest about 5 cups for a 10 month old around 80 pounds. Obviously it all depends on activity level, but i'm assuming a decently active dog.

Taste of the Wild : Products : Dogs : Dry Food : Wetlands Canine Formula

3 cups at 375 calories is only about 1100-1200 calories a day. Seems a little low for an active dog, but if your dogs healthy and looks healthy (and he does look great from your pictures), than i guess 1100-1200 calories is fine.


----------



## Lucy Dog

chicagojosh said:


> laren,
> 
> i just re-checked the TOTW site. for a 80-100 pound dog that is 8-12 months, they actually show feeding 4 & 2/3 cups to 5 & 1/2 cups. so im in the range they suggest, but that doesn't mean i still couldnt be over feeding my particular dog ya know...
> 
> i'll probably just try to give him less. he is hungry enough to eat it all and still want more though, so i dont want to deprive him of the nutrients he needs either


Try feeding a food with more calories per cup. More calories mean less food coming in without having to deprive your pup of the nutrients he needs. It will also help in the waste department too.


----------



## chicagojosh

thanks lucy... and yes Cody is well exercised. each day he'll get around 1-1.5 hours of walking (over 2-3 walks). we'll play with the flirt pole, play fetch, he rough houses with Mandi. 

i can't wait to start jogging with him, but i know I can't until hes 1.5-2 years


----------



## Linzi

Acer goes once a day, and it bounce's on impact.Linzi


----------



## Rerun

Ours adults go twice a day - AM and PM.

Dante the pup goes 3 - 4 x's a day. AM, afternoon, PM, and middle of the night. I voted for twice a day since my pups always poop more than the adults so I didn't factor him in...


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie used to go 6 times a day. Now that he's a little older it's down to 3 or 4.


----------



## chicagojosh

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie used to go 6 times a day. Now that he's a little older it's down to 3 or 4.


Im not alone!!!!

thank you wolfies mom and Rerun for sharing the misery of picking up pooh way too many times a day lol

are you guys concerned about overfeeding?


----------



## Rerun

No. Our adults only go twice a day.

Our puppies (He is only 3 mo old) have always gone this often, it's normal. He's not being overfed (and I keep lean dogs, don't like fatties running around!) Pooping 3 - 4 times a day for an adult - yes I would wonder what was going on. Have you tried cutting back his food? Does he start losing weight? If he seems otherwise healthy and the poops are good, I wouldn't worry.

All this counting calories, etc....just feed your dog what he needs (this isn't direct at you OP, just in general). If he's getting fat, cut him back a little; if he's a little skinny, bump him up a little. People put way more thought into this than necessary. All 80 lb dogs don't have the same metabolism or exact exercise being received. Unless the dog is getting more and more food and losing weight, or can't lose weight and getting less and less food, then just adjust accordingly.


----------



## chicagojosh

good thoughts Rerun. thanks. Cody is still 10 months so not considered an adult yet. around 1.5 to 2 years is when we consider them adults right? 

yes, he is healthy, energetic and medically/physically top notch id say


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoe at 10 months goes twice a day morning and evening.

Henry the lab at 8 years however, goes as many times a day as he is off leash I swear. He'll go in the morning when Zoe does in the yard, then again 20 minutes later on our morning romp, again in the yard when I get home, again on our evening walk, and sometimes again before bed. However, on a rainy day like today with no off leash romping he's gone once,lol


----------



## chicagojosh

interesting Zoey.... when opportunity knocks i suppose lol


----------



## Good_Karma

I will agree with those who suggested that the type of food makes a difference. I would go so far as to guess that those who feed raw see even fewer poops.

Age also seems to be a factor. Younger = more poop.

Niko only gets two cups of Evo per day, plus a small meal of cooked meat and a lot of treats. Most days he poops twice. Rarely we get three. More rarely we get just one.

One brand, and I'm sorry but I don't recall which one, he was pooping four or more times in a day. He was maybe five months old, so quite a bit younger. We went through one bag and switched because of the excessive poopage.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Josh he even walks as he goes and lifts his leg to poo on trees He's always been quite a special boy


----------



## chicagojosh

LOL, Cody walks a bit too if it's a kinda loose one. he's never tried to poo on a tree though...that would actually be quite an achievement 

Mandi, spins in circles about 3 times around before she situates herself to go.... crazy dawgs


----------



## Cluemanti

Can't wait to get off the 3 feedings a day schedule to help reduce the extra trip to poop!


----------



## IllinoisNative

GSDAlphaMom said:


> 2x a day for all 3 of mine....when they wake up in the morning and in the evening after dinner. It's great to have a schdule!


That's my dogs. I also feed them twice a day which probably contributes to the twice a day routine. So they have to go when they wake up and when I get home from work (dinner time). The usually go more than that if I take them anywhere. It's like they have to empty their anal glands in excitement/anticipation...lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark is raw fed and goes once per day..... EXCEPT today... lol.. funny this should be a thread of all days... today he went 3 times on our walk and it was all soild. Weird.. lol.


----------



## onyx'girl

My dogs also go once a day(rawfed) usually in the morning.
I took Karlo swimming last Thursday evening and guess what he did? The swim made his body have to do a bm in the pm! I think he was just as surprised as I was, first time he's ever gone on leash and not at home!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha... Sounds like Stark Jane!

He poop'd then about ten minutes into our walk he stopped poop'd again and then looked at me like... where did that come from? Hahaha..


----------



## LaRen616

chicagojosh said:


> laren,
> 
> i just re-checked the TOTW site. for a 80-100 pound dog that is 8-12 months, they actually show feeding 4 & 2/3 cups to 5 & 1/2 cups. so im in the range they suggest, but that doesn't mean i still couldnt be over feeding my particular dog ya know...
> 
> i'll probably just try to give him less. he is hungry enough to eat it all and still want more though, so i dont want to deprive him of the nutrients he needs either


I forgot Cody isn't over 1 year old.


----------



## chicagojosh

LaRen616 said:


> I forgot Cody isn't over 1 year old.


you are forgiven


----------



## LaRen616

chicagojosh said:


> you are forgiven


I never said sorry.


----------



## ken k

Max will poop 2 to 3 times a day, Heidi will poop once, Lilah, well.... she poops a little here, a little over there, and then some more in another spot, and then some more over there, shes really into marking territory


----------



## Hercules

Juno goes once a day, MAYBE two. Zeus goes every time I take him out to pee (3-5 times a day) and 8 times in the 1st hour at the dog park. after that, he'll keep trying but nothing comes out.


----------

